# RockChalk's Baby Journal



## RockChalk (Mar 21, 2014)

Purchased from PetCo 4/23/14 (Day 1).

Day 1: ate flake. Ignored pellet. 100% water change.

Day 2: Ignored flake. Ate frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

So little! Can't wait to see him/her color up!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw! Watching the change from baby to adult will be fun to see.


----------



## RockChalk (Mar 21, 2014)

4/25 (Day 3): readily ate breakfast brine shrimp but took a *lot* of coaxing over two different attempts to eat dinner. 100% water change.

4/26 (Day 4): readily ate brine shrimp.

Purchased another Aqueon Evolve2 at LFS (on sale for $32!) along with another moss ball and lace-edged java fern. In the process of de-snailing.


----------



## RockChalk (Mar 21, 2014)

*4/28/14-4/29/14 Notes*

4/28/14:

His light blue color is more pronounced on both his fins and his body. His fins are still a bit ragged, but they're getting some color.

I measured him to the best of my ability today and he's about 3/4 inches long (not including the tail, of course). This puts him at 5-6 weeks old by the charts I saw online. I'm guessing he's probably more like 6 weeks old and small since he spent time in a dirty cup at PetCo.

This morning he ate brine shrimp and was uninterested in the flake but tried to chew on a crushed Hikari pellet. He's still interested only in food that moves. This afternoon he wasn't interested in eating and didn't look so hot.

I upped the heater 2 degrees due to his lethargy. 100% water change.

4/29/14: Wow! The temperature increase made a huge difference. He is swimming around a lot more and although he's still only interested in brine shrimp, he at least looked at the other foods offered. I still have to feed with a pipet to make the food move and suck it up/re-drop it when he misses it. So I'm basically hand-feeding still. For his age I'm afraid he's a bit delayed.

The dip in his spine behind the dorsal fin is unchanged. His anal fin is starting to elongate. Still no sign of an eggspot or ovaries, but it's early. I think I have a male veiltail here.

It is really, really hard to get a clear, accurate picture. He turns towards the phone when he sees it so it's almost impossible to get a side shot.

He does not have ick - the first picture shows some spots on his back but it's just a camera effect and the spots on the fins are actually water spots on the glass.


----------



## RockChalk (Mar 21, 2014)

*Name*

My husband has deemed him T-Rob (after Kansas basketball player Thomas Robinson, my all-time favorite tied with Mario Chalmers and Darnell Jackson).

I think I'll give him the middle name of Jackson. We already have a cat named Mario.


----------



## RockChalk (Mar 21, 2014)

Yesterday he wouldn't eat in the afternoon, but he looked ok. The temperature was 80 degrees and I did a water change with the same batch of water he's been living in. But this morning I came in and he had died some time last night. The temperature had increased to 84 but I think he could've survived that.

:-(

So now I have a 2 gallon tank at home reserved for him but now is empty. I guess I'll just go buy an adult that I like.


----------

